# ترنيمة ابنك انــا (تلمس قلبك بجد)



## بنت الملك22 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة ابنك انا*
*للتحميل اضغط هنا *​



_دة ترنيمة حكاية اسمك ابنك انا_​ 
_يارب تعجبكم انا بحبة جداااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## SALVATION (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة ابنك اــنا (تلمس قلبك بجد)*

_ميرسى كتيير يا بنت الملك
وسنجرى التحميل
واطلب التأكد من الرابط




​_


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا قمر
جارى التحميل اهه*


----------



## twety (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوة خالص*
*شكرا ياقمر لتعبك *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الترنيمه جارى تحميلها يا جميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

قمه الجمال 

ترنيمه جميله اوووووووووووووى 

ميررررررررررسى جدا على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا بنت الملك على الرتنيمة الجميلة دي ​


----------



## oesi no (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*تمت اضافة اللينك للموضوع الاصلى *
*الف شكر يابنت الملك*
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة بجد جميلة جداااااااااا*
*ميرسي كتير يا بنت الملك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة حلوة جداااااااااااااااا
رائعة....شكرا لتعبك وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## totty (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*جارى التحميل يا قمر

ميرسى*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى يابنت الملك وتم التحميل يسوع يباركك​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله جميله اوى الترنيمه يا بنت الملك 
الترنيمه بجد جميله
ابنك انا بس الخطايا شوهتنى  ابنك انا بس الشوارع شوهتنى 
جايلك انا 
جميله بجد ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (11 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## امناء (15 مايو 2010)

مساء الخير من فضلكم رابط تجميل ترنيمة ابنك انا وترنيمة تهت مع ياسي ام بي ثري


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2010)




----------



## elamer1000 (18 مايو 2010)

الف شكر 


ربنا يباركك


+++
​


----------



## نمشكار (26 أغسطس 2010)

حلوه اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا للترنيمه
الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## ehabgad25 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا*

انا حزين جدا بان اللى بيعمل عمل زى ده يعنى خدمة . يطلب ويشترط ان يتقدم له شكر فى الاول ...


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ehabgad25 قال:


> انا حزين جدا بان اللى بيعمل عمل زى ده يعنى خدمة . يطلب ويشترط ان يتقدم له شكر فى الاول ...


محدش اتشرط انك تشكر قبل ما تاخد 
مجانا اخدتوا مجانا اعطوا


----------

